

Finance app Buxfer gets some iPhone love - ashu
http://www.buxfer.com/blog/2007/12/12/an-iphone-interface-for-buxfer/
We've just released an iPhone interface for Buxfer. Check it out, and let us know what's good, what's bad, and what's missing... <p>Thanks!
======
KB
On a semi-related note, I came across a finance article in the December issue
of Men's Health that happened to mention Buxfer.

That should work as some nice PR for them.

